# teryx gear swap quesion



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have been thinking about doing a teryx bevel gear swap in my brute but am worried about having no top end left, i know top speed will be reduced but by how much i have a vfj stage 3 right now which should help a bit with top speed, i did some research and the brute gears are a 12tooth and 20t, the teryx is an 11t and a 21t which gives the brute a ratio of 1.66:1 and the teryx 1.9:1, is it possible to use the brute pinion with a teryx ring gear giving a ratio of 1.75:1 or teryx pinion w/ brute ring a gear a ratio of 1.81:1, is this possible to experiment with? or worth the time? right now my machine tops out at about 55mph so with the teryx gears the math says it would drop me down to 48mph, does this seem right? thanks for the help


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The different gear combo won't work.....I'VE TRIED 

As far as top end, my blue bike will top out somewhere in the 45-50mph range. I've seen 45 on it, but it sounded like the engine was screaming.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea thats a no go on the mix matching the brute and teryx bevel gears..


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

To bad I was hoping I could find a happy medium in between


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Are you running the 30" backs in your sig? If so i would reccomend VFJ clutching over GR. Seems that the GR is more suited for 31/32 or bigger. The 30's I had no problem spinning over.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Me too all I had was the VFJ stage 3 with spidermod and had no problem and could still run in the low to mid 70's on top end.

KAWI RULES


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah I have 30 backs and a vfj stage 3 but it still wants to chirp the belt when I'm pulling through some thick stuff or climbing out of a deep hole


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bigbrute715 said:


> Yeah I have 30 backs and a vfj stage 3 but it still wants to chirp the belt when I'm pulling through some thick stuff or climbing out of a deep hole
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Mine did that for awhile I ended up just doing the belt deflection just on the edge of being to tight like it will whistle when in gear but not in neutral and doesn't jump when put in gear. That solved my chirping issues.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Maby I'll try setting the belt a bit tighter and see how it goes can the gears be done with the engine in the machine? I know I can pull the through shaft out but not sure about the pinion 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bigbrute715 said:


> Maby I'll try setting the belt a bit tighter and see how it goes can the gears be done with the engine in the machine? I know I can pull the through shaft out but not sure about the pinion
> 
> 
> Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


Yes it can be done just got to remove the left floor board. I pulled mine out once just to check it out. The hard part would be setting the tooth contact and back lash.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Brute belts are always gonna chirp the belt if you put them in enough of a bind...

Even my 31's with GR red/almond skipped the belt in the PB...there is no FIX, just bandaids! Some are better than others


My .02 cents is VFJ stage 3 OVER GR for 30's...you simply don't NEED GR to turn em over in the nasty...I ran em no problem and we ride skeg everglades


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a vfj stage 3 what Is a gr clutch? Yeah it's nothing but thick skeg up here so whatever I can do to help turn them tires I want to try 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gear Reduction (GR)...

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i've also been thinking about doing the gr to mine. i dont have a prob turning mine with the vfj #3 even in pb mud/clay i dont worry about my belt as i've been in some nasty stuff and hasnt slipped yet ( i do run my belt a lil on the tight side though) but i want all the low end/torque i can get i dont ride fast so speed isnt a prob maybe 30 tops normally around 10-15 is what we do. has or does anyone run vfj with the gr? im worried it might be too low with both done


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mcpyro3 said:


> i've also been thinking about doing the gr to mine. i dont have a prob turning mine with the vfj #3 even in pb mud/clay i dont worry about my belt as i've been in some nasty stuff and hasnt slipped yet ( i do run my belt a lil on the tight side though) but i want all the low end/torque i can get i dont ride fast so speed isnt a prob maybe 30 tops normally around 10-15 is what we do. has or does anyone run vfj with the gr? im worried it might be too low with both done


I have both , and with 30's its way too much . I started with just the GR and 30's and it was night and day difference , pulled thru the thick stuff a lot better. I didnt like the high RPM's thou, I ran a red primary and yellow secondary which was a lot of that. Went to the VFJ set up , it gave the bike even more bottom end. With the 20% overdrive from his mod it does help lower the RPM's while cruising the trails, but with the 30's its still too much , sounds like im at 100 miles per hour at 20. It will def pull thou, no doubt about it. Id say you can pull thru the the thickest mud imaginable with that set up. I just put 32's on my ride and will see how that effects rpm's cruising and if it still has plenty of ballz to muscle thru the thick stuff.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

thats what i was worried about especially with 29.5s as light as they are but eventually i wanna go with a 4" or 6" lift on 31's so keep us updated with your setup on how it does like on light trails and rpms i know it should still pull like a beast heck you could prob spin the 32 mambas with no prob lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mine spun 32 backs no prob with yellow/almond and gr. I loved it with 31s too!!! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ mines on epi red/red with the gr and 31s, it's a BEAST

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> i have been thinking about doing a teryx bevel gear swap in my brute but am worried about having no top end left, i know top speed will be reduced but by how much i have a vfj stage 3 right now which should help a bit with top speed, i did some research and the brute gears are a 12tooth and 20t, the teryx is an 11t and a 21t which gives the brute a ratio of 1.66:1 and the teryx 1.9:1, is it possible to use the brute pinion with a teryx ring gear giving a ratio of 1.75:1 or teryx pinion w/ brute ring a gear a ratio of 1.81:1, is this possible to experiment with? or worth the time? right now my machine tops out at about 55mph so with the teryx gears the math says it would drop me down to 48mph, does this seem right? thanks for the help


Did you ever do the swap? When I talked to vfj he said it would kill my top end. He said all I needed is his stage 3 with spider mod.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the swap is to much couple ppl including jrpro I know had it....it def pulled but also takes the fun factor out of cruising to the mud holes screams rpms and I absolutely love my spider mod stage 3 from vfj but you can still burn a belt as me how I know lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Read the above posts. 

IMO 30 and smaller dont need it. Spend the money on VFJ clutching. 

31/32+ you need it. 

My green bike topped out around 50 but there's no telling what the GPS actual speed was. 

Bottom line is that brutes are always gonna chirp the belt in a bind. Just gotta use thumb control 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Read the above posts.
> 
> IMO 30 and smaller dont need it. Spend the money on VFJ clutching.
> 
> ...


What do you think with the 29.5 ol2s because ive been tossing this around also.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Under 30...doesn't need it IMO. Unless you are only mudding and don't plan to go above 15-20ish in low then don't do it. It does gear it very low 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

I have the vforce john stage 3 spidermod and I love it with 28's. I had it in some thick nasty stuff and it barely chirped the belt a couple times. I have is number 1 springs in both primary and secondary. I think its just part of a brute


----------



## teryxchad (Jun 13, 2014)

I am new to this forum and thanks in advance for any replies. I have a teryx and my friend has a brute. Could we swap the gear assy without pulling the gears off?


----------

